# Quebec Immigration guidance please



## pksirivolu (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi, I am form India, planing to apply for Quebec Immigration I need guidance with reference to:

How important is Knowledge of French, would the interview be in French?

I am working as an accountant for a small firm for the past 5 years, I do not pay any taxes as my income is well below taxable limit, how would that affect my chances?

How long would the entire process take place?


----------

